# 2003 Altima SE Speedometer Conversion



## ajusted (Jun 27, 2004)

I have a 2003 Altima SE 3.5 which was originally a canadian auto. It has been imported into the US and the speedometer has been converted. The conversion changed the speedometer faceplate and reprogramed the cluster to display miles in the odometer and trip odometers A & B. The conversion resulted in the loss of OAT , dte, trip time, fuel economy and averge speed displays. I was told the above displays could not be converted because the units C°, L per 100Km etc were etched into the LCD diplay. In addition the speedometer is about 8% slow now. 

Any service techs out there that can tell me how much shop time (expense) I should expect to have a nissan dealer change out the entire speedometer cluster with a new one that has US units. Is there any reason changing out the speedometer will still not restore the above functions? Is there a process to adjust or calibtate the speedometer. Can anyone give me the Nissan part number/cost for a US speedometer cluster with 160mph max display. Thanks


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

As far as I know, I don't know of anyone that has converted they speedometer. You may want to call a Nissan dealership to see if they can give you an estimate on changing out to a US speedometer.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

that is some heavy stuff dude but i would imagine to change from metric to english you would need different chips or a complete reprogramming for whatever controls the lcd. too keep costs down, i doubt whatever needs to have the infor to run english system has it in their...because that's wasted programming time. if it is legal, ide just run in metric. we'll be changing to metric soon anyway. besides, the english system is teh ghey. it would be cool to have a car that runs metric. then everyone would be like "euro shit dood, that rawks!"


----------

